# look at this cutie!



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

http://search.petfinder.com/petnote/displa...i?petid=6514971


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

> http://search.petfinder.com/petnote/displa...i?petid=6514971[/B]


 

He is cute!! Are you thinking of adoption??



Andrea~


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=210299
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well I can't at the moment as I have too much going on wih family members with serious heath issues and work so can't really give the time needed at the moment. ... but I do go and "look". ( that's how I got Naddie as she "jumped" right out at me )









When I see one that is a pup or one that seems to be very 'adaptable" I like to let people know


----------



## jude'n'jools (Apr 6, 2006)

Awww he's a cutie


----------



## Caesar's Mommie (Apr 8, 2004)

He is a cutie!!!!!!!!!


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=210300
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

That is very sweet of you!!!













Andrea~


----------

